# bhuddist triangle



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I had to find a way of displaying a set of 6 small buddha figures without them being dust magnets.
So I made a Beech triangle with three Bubinga splines in each joint.
But then I realised it was not deep enough to hold the glass as well as the figures.
So I made a quarter round moulding out of Maple to extend the depth.
But then I didnt like two of the mitre joints so I made wing tips out of more Bubinga.

The back is 12 mm ply with black flocking, and the figures are on Bubinga pedestals mortise and tenoned into the ply.

Unfortunately because the thing kept changing and it almost got binned twice, I didnt take any pics of the process. So all I have are these of it hanging on the wall. But I am pleased with the (eventual) outcome.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice Bob.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bob


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob,

Nice job. How did you attach the back?

Frank


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work Bob. Love the extra touches you add, as the splines really make the difference for me


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Very nice job. The up close shots show nice, tight joints and well finished.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

My original plan was a 16 sided circle, but I had to give up on that because I could not get all the pieces cut accurately enough.:crying:
So i switched to three angles instead :dirol:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That turned out to be a very nice looking display case.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

sunnybob said:


> My original plan was a 16 sided circle, but I had to give up on that because I could not get all the pieces cut accurately enough.:crying:
> So i switched to three angles instead :dirol:


Did you try using a 16-side bird mouth router bit? Run a cut on one side of a long board, then cut it into 16 pieces? 
Here's a pic of a box using an 8-side bit. The sides lock together nicely.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice piece Bob. And a clever save.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Bob,I like the added corners,gives me some ideas.
Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have birdmouth router bits,and have made some nice boxes with them. But I'm always trying out new methods to learn and this time decided to try something new to me and use my newly fettled mitre saw, which will now cut quite acceptable 45 degrees. But I didnt take into account that 16 pieces of wood means 32 angle cuts. And if the saw is even a couple 100th of an inch out, multiply that by 32 and its a disaster.
Even this triangle needed 6 identical cuts and I'm just not that good, hence the wingtips.

I'l stick to the router table next time.

Your box looks neat and I think its oak and walnut, but what wood are the vertical fillers?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. Really enjoy your work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Bob.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks very nice and with that experience you can make a new rack for your pool table.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, by miscalculating the initial depth, you ended up with a much better looking display case. I really like the look.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

sunnybob said:


> Your box looks neat and I think its oak and walnut, but what wood are the vertical fillers?


Holly, given to me by a neighbor.
I really like your work -- especially the turtle  Now I see you have quite a few bird-mouth constructed boxes -- they are very nice!
Great web site. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bob...there are no mistakes; only design changes...LOL...

Very nice...!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Nick... thank you for finally describing my one skill. I shall from now on announce my occupation as a design changer.

Dave, The web site is a commercial picture hosting site called Pbase. My brother posts his pics and allows me to have a couple of files.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Reminds me of the one triangular shaped box I made. It took a lot of practice and discussion on this forum to finally work out how to cut those corners on the TS. 

Never thought about a Birdsmouth bit.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Jon, the theory is simple. 180 degrees divided by three is 60. But each 60 has two halves so each half is 30.

But the execution of 6 exact 30 degree cuts............:crying::surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@sunnybob

As you pointed out the theory is simple. The problem is those 30 degree cuts, particularly when the board is standing on end.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Being a newbie to woodworking and also on fixed pension, I havent been able to buy a top notch mitre saw. I have a ryobi, and with hindsight I should not have allowed the salesman to talk me into it because its basically a contractors site saw.
Its Good for 90 degree cuts, but accurate mitres in either plane are impossible to cut.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Perhaps a "newbie" but your work is phenomenal. I cut mine on a TS.


----------

